
A secret tunnel that runs underneath the phone companies and emerges in paradise - severine
https://boingboing.net/2016/09/22/i-have-found-a-secret-tunnel-t.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+boingboing%2FiBag+%28Boing+Boing%29
======
miles
It's a shame that this title wasn't more descriptive. Here is the gist, which
may interest many more HN readers than the current 17 point rating (buried on
page 3) suggests:

"Calyx is a famous, heroic, radical ISP that has been involved in
groundbreaking litigation -- they were the first company to ever get a secret
Patriot Act warrant unsealed, fighting for 11 years to overturn the gag order.
... For $500, Calyx will send you a little wifi hotspot with a Sprint SIM in
it that comes with a year's worth unlimited, anonymous, unshaped, unfiltered
4G/LTE bandwidth on Sprint's network. Unlimited as in, I downloaded 60GB with
mine and it didn't break a sweat. ... Subsequent years are $400 (because you
don't get another wifi gadget, just the service)."

EDIT: Also some good info in Calyx's "Frequently Asked Questions about our 4G
/ LTE Membership Benefit": [https://www.calyxinstitute.org/member/4G-LTE-
FAQ](https://www.calyxinstitute.org/member/4G-LTE-FAQ)

------
Casseres
Sharing this further than BoingBoing may cause an early termination of the
program if the influx of users is too high.

I had bought into a similar "unlimited" 4G/LTE hotspot program that used
Verizon's network about a year ago [0], then news about it spread like
wildfire and it only lasted less than two months after that. The wording in
the Terms of Service of that program is very similar to this program.

I probably won't buy into this program, but for the sake of others, please
don't let this go "viral".

Hopefully Calyx limits the number of people who can get this so only X number
can join per month as to not attract scrutiny from Sprint.

[0] [https://www.rvmobileinternet.com/millenicom-reborn-
unlimited...](https://www.rvmobileinternet.com/millenicom-reborn-unlimited-
verizon-data-plans-for-47-75month-from-omnilynx-wireless/)

------
cwkoss
Has anyone tried this? Sounds great. Fan of Calyx, would be happy to give them
money if they have good reviews.

------
GrumpyNl
This should be higher on the list.

------
Grangar
Only in the US though.

